# CJC/GHRP-6 question



## fmj2003 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have some cjc-1295 2mg and GHRP-6 5mg. I want to take a dosage of 100mcg of each 3 times a day. I have 30 unit insulin pins and i cant figure out how much i should take. I reconstituted the CJC-1295 2mg with 2ml of bac water and GHRP-6 5mg with 2.5ml of bac water.


----------



## nick papageorgio (Jun 17, 2011)

Peptide Measurement

here you go..


----------



## fmj2003 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks so much that's exactly what I needed.


----------

